# New hatchet.



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know how many of you are gearheads, or just like good tools, but I just picked this up.
It's a Headhunter, by Hunter tools. Very nicely made, and you get a few choices like handle length, crown shape, and a magnetic center in the head.
Played hell getting it, as I heard the guy that makes them had both his salesmen die recently. 
Anyway, very well made, has a nail setter, very sharp blade, and a high polish, not a chrome plating. 
It will be getting a short workout tomorrow.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

i will like to try this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER#productDetails


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

While the OP's axe looks great I prefer the top to be flat so I can scrape the plate line before hanging a bottom sheet. Keke's link shows one with a flat top, and my plumb in my avatar does too. I always recommended my commercial apprentice's get a steel Eastwing for it's durability. Although, I would always want a wood handle for nailing all day.


----------



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

There was a guy who made his own drywall hammers a couple yrs ago that had a rasp made in it between the handle and axe part- anybody know if there still around or if anybody uses 1


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 8, 2014)

j&t drywall said:


> There was a guy who made his own drywall hammers a couple yrs ago that had a rasp made in it between the handle and axe part- anybody know if there still around or if anybody uses 1


This one has a beveled edge there that I think has that function.


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have hanged drywall since I was 12 years old.
A long time ago.
I do use a hachet type hammer.
Question is what is the hachet for?


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

for me to replace this :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> I have hanged drywall since I was 12 years old.
> A long time ago.
> I do use a hachet type hammer.
> Question is what is the hachet for?


I use the hatchet to bump in the edge of a sheet that is hanging up on something, keeps it from breaking out. I also use the hatchet to split the tail end of low joists if they are sistered together.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> I have *hung *drywall since I was 12 years old.
> A long time ago.
> I do use a hachet type hammer.
> Question is what is the hachet for?
> ...


 I was taught the first thing you do is pull the tabs off the rock, and mark out the house. Marking out is using the axe blade to mark where the ceiling joists are so you know where they are when hanging the lid (ceiling). Also, before routers we used the blade to mark the sheet for electrical boxes and measure down and cut the out. As already mentioned it can be used to pry too.
I would cut the flanges on 6" 20 ga studs and then chop the web with my axe when doing warehouse separation walls.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I was taught the first thing you do is pull the tabs off the rock, and mark out the house. Marking out is using the axe blade to mark where the ceiling joists are so you know where they are when hanging the lid (ceiling). Also, before routers we used the blade to mark the sheet for electrical boxes and measure down and cut the out. As already mentioned it can be used to pry too.
> .


Are You my biological Brother ??:whistling2:


That's how I started!!!
Place the bottom sheet then mark the sides of the recept with the hatchet blade then measure the downs.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> Are You my biological Brother ??:whistling2:
> 
> 
> That's how I started!!!
> Place the bottom sheet then mark the sides of the recept with the hatchet blade then measure the downs.



wish I was trained buy you guys instead of the crook I worked for he liked to rip his crews off there pay after a couple of months of working. He would just move hire new guys and start over.I got wind of it and the owner and g.c listened to my story wile I was packing my belt drill and roughter getting ready to leave .He then offered me a job with him separate from my boss that he would let me learn how to hang indoors if I stayed with him{I was doing exterior board.} I'm glad it all worked out but it was a hard learning curve competing against skilled hangers wile I had to learn buy spying working late and seven days a week walking through other boarders units.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> Question is what is the hachet for?


I think you mean claws, and they are for knocking up track, demo, nails (if god forbid you have to use them!), prying and whatnot.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000224VE?qid=1414197035&sr=8-5&vs=1


----------

